# Tank Update



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Well i completely redid my tank from substrate to plants, thought i'd share. Sorry about the cellphone pics I don't have my camera on me. This is my first shot at a more heavily planted tank, we'll see how it goes i guess









BEFORE



























AFTER


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice, and nice choice of plants too.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Much better!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, it took a good 3.5 hours to do all the changes but I'm really happy with them and my elong seems to like the extra cover.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree that it looks much better and great choice on the new substrate.
Only thing I would do is spread the plants on either side a bit, I could be wrong but they look a lil buched together.
Def keep the same theme of having the groups of plants on either side but just leave a lil more space between each plant for better water circulation and light penitration. The plants will do much better that way.

Other than than that it looks great so please dont think I'm critisizing, just a suggestion for better growth.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya i kind of noticed that too when looking at the pics, it didn't look that bad in person. I did move some of the plants though so they have some more space in between.


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Better then before in my opinion! Nice Elong aswell!


----------

